# Computer games GTA 5 xbox 360



## ClubMike (Jun 25, 2016)

So does anyone play GTA 5 xbox 360? I know computer games are for kids, however my grandson showed me how to play GTA 5 and I have to admit it is fun kicking some whippersnappers around. Then I tell them how old I am and they usually freak out. They tell me I am to old to play GTA 5, so I kill 'em again. That will teach them to smart mouth an adult. hehehehehehehe

You do have to admit computer games have come a long way. The realism in  this GTA 5 game is fantastic. It is too hard to explain go watch some  you tube videos.

Of course you can do all sorts of things other than killing and robbing. You can fly planes, helicopters, use several types of boats even a submarine. All kinds of fancy cars to play with. I have to admit it is fun driving as fast as you can down the highway in the wrong direction on a motorcycle, sure you will crash but it is a lot of fun.

So check with your grandkids and see if they have GTA5 and then have a blast. See you in Los Santos.


----------



## Dupe Murkland (Jul 12, 2016)

I finished it 100%... with the final mission of finding Sasquatch/Bigfoot.  And the flying-saucers are now visible at their ascribed times and locations.  I'm still trying to solve the cryptic puzzle of Mount Chilliad and the jetpack.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 22, 2016)

It's a misnomer to say that computer games are just for kids. I'm 55 and have been an avid PC gamer for close to 25 years now. I mainly play MMO's (games like World of Warcraft) and have a couple of online friends I have played with for about 10 years now. One of those is a retired housewife who lives in Toronto. She is 71.  The other is a retired pharmaceutical sales rep who is 62. Many people I run into the MMO worlds are mature adults who enjoy the casual play and storylines along with the social aspect of the games. Not trying to be argumentative but just want to point out that there are many older mature adults who do enjoy video games


----------



## BaseballGal (Jul 22, 2016)

MarkinPhx said:


> It's a misnomer to say that computer games are just for kids. I'm 55 and have been an avid PC gamer for close to 25 years now. I mainly play MMO's (games like World of Warcraft) and have a couple of online friends I have played with for about 10 years now. One of those is a retired housewife who lives in Toronto. She is 71.  The other is a retired pharmaceutical sales rep who is 62. Many people I run into the MMO worlds are mature adults who enjoy the casual play and storylines along with the social aspect of the games. Not trying to be argumentative but just want to point out that there are many older mature adults who do enjoy video games



I agree that computer games are for everyone, no matter what age. Today's computer games are nothing like the simple shoot-em-ups or PacMans of the early years of computers and many now require strategic thinking and other higher level intellectual skills. And some are just plain fun and relaxing. Even the time wasters, like Candy Crush, can be fun for older people. Personally, I think wasting time on silly things is one of the joys of retirement .


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 22, 2016)

BaseballGal said:


> I agree that computer games are for everyone, no matter what age. Today's computer games are nothing like the simple shoot-em-ups or PacMans of the early years of computers and many now require strategic thinking and other higher level intellectual skills. And some are just plain fun and relaxing. Even the time wasters, like Candy Crush, can be fun for older people. Personally, I think wasting time on silly things is one of the joys of retirement .



You might enjoy a game called Out of The Park Baseball. It is a text based baseball game simulator. You can be GM of your favorite team or replay any season from the past. I'm currently working on a one of those time wasting projects. I'm creating an "all time best" for each franchise and am going to play a full season with that league. I started this project around Christmas time and about half way through assembling the rosters so it'll be awhile until I am done with that step


----------



## BaseballGal (Jul 22, 2016)

MarkinPhx said:


> You might enjoy a game called Out of The Park Baseball. It is a text based baseball game simulator. You can be GM of your favorite team or replay any season from the past. I'm currently working on a one of those time wasting projects. I'm creating an "all time best" for each franchise and am going to play a full season with that league. I started this project around Christmas time and about half way through assembling the rosters so it'll be awhile until I am done with that step



I have an old version of the game but I've never really gotten into it. During baseball season, I usually spend so much time updating and adding to my baseball sites (http://cjrtools.org/baseball/baseball-2016) that I don't have time to do anything else except watch the games. This year has been a nightmare because I tried to add relief pitchers and so many of them must feel like yo-yos, being bounced back and forth between the majors and minor leagues, some almost on a daily basis. The site is a bit behind now and I'll try and get it updated on Monday. I think the Dbacks sent Shelby Miller down to the minors this past week.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 22, 2016)

BaseballGal said:


> I have an old version of the game but I've never really gotten into it. During baseball season, I usually spend so much time updating and adding to my baseball sites (http://cjrtools.org/baseball/baseball-2016) that I don't have time to do anything else except watch the games. This year has been a nightmare because I tried to add relief pitchers and so many of them must feel like yo-yos, being bounced back and forth between the majors and minor leagues, some almost on a daily basis. The site is a bit behind now and I'll try and get it updated on Monday. I think the Dbacks sent Shelby Miller down to the minors this past week.



Yes, he Miller was sent down earlier this week and there are rumors flying around today that Chip Hale is going to be fired.


----------

